# [VERKAUFE] DVDs, Games, Assassins Creed Figur, Zeitschriften, Webcam &amp; mehr [Neue Preise]



## GameSun (16. April 2015)

Hallo, als ich letztens den Text übersichtlicher formatieren wollte und ihn aus Microsoft Word hierein kopierte, hingen die meisten Wörter aneinander (ohne Leertaste). Ich habe keine Möglichkeit gefunden, dies zu beheben. Ich habe die Sachen allerdings noch in ein zweites Forum gestellt (was laut den Regeln nicht verboten ist).

Eventuell darf ich den Link hiereinstellen (ihr müsst euch auf keinen Fall dort anmelden). Schreibt mir bei Interesse einfach hier. Falls das jetzt verboten sein sollte (obwohl es nirgendswo angemerkt wurde), dann kann das Thema hier gelöscht werden.

Es ist keine böse Absicht von mir!

http://forum.worldofplayers.de/foru...HR-(Zustand-Sehr-gut)?p=24394605#post24394605

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## CoDBFgamer (18. April 2015)

Wie wärs mit 40,- € inkl. Versand für die AC Leinwand?
Könntest du mir davon per PN noch ein Bild von der Seite und von Hinten machen?


----------



## GameSun (20. April 2015)

Okay, ich wäre damit einverstanden, wenn du noch immer Interesse hast. Ich schaue allerdings vorher mal, wie ich die am besten verschicken kann, denn sie soll ja auch sicher bei dir ankommen und je nach dem welche Verpackung ich benötige ...

Ich schreibe dir gleich eine Nachricht bzw. ich kann dir auch Bilder-Links geben, wenn das ebenfalls okay ist.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## CoDBFgamer (1. Mai 2015)

So, hab die Leinwand erhalten und sieht echt super aus.
Zum Verkäufer kann ich nur sagen, dass er sich echt Mühe gegeben hat. So hat war der Kontakt nett, der Versand schnell und das Paket war ordentlich verpackt.


----------



## GameSun (7. Mai 2015)

Auch danke nochmal an dich, für den ersten Kauf. 
*
Information an alle: Die Preise für einige Dinge wurden reduziert, um die Angebote noch etwas interessanter zu machen. *


----------



## GameSun (26. Mai 2015)

Themen-Text geändert


----------

